# Car Import



## Pickled (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi everyone, We have lived in cyprus for 6 years, we are thinking of buying a car in the Uk and transporting it on the roll on roll off way from either Southampton or Bristol, it won’t be a new car, has anyone bought a car to Cyprus this way, and did you have any problems 😎


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi,
I brought my car with me 3 years back, at the time I filled it with a load of household things so decided to have it loaded into one of those big containers (shared) its cheaper. I just looked on the internet for the best deal and reviews, it will be imported into limassol and you must be there when it arrives for custom clearance. There are different import tariffs but basically the more green the car and engine size the lower the import duty(search net for import duty, as I remember ought up to 150 euro) 

Word of advise, they like here to make a big thing of importing a car, its not , your going from EU to EU, 2nd if your English import business advises it to be delivered to you from limossal, don't, they contract to a 3rd party Cyprus company who will charge u an arm and a leg, pick it up youself then drive it home, they might tell u its free of charge, they lie, but theres no way round it once they lock it up in their yard !

You will have to notify uk DVLA( do this on gov.uk) of export and then buy car insurance in cyprus, register a cyprus number plate at your local Car Reg office, find your local number plate maker (not too expensive ) , get MOT(here its for 2 years) then buy your road tax, this can be done at the bank, think that's everything


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Pickled

The charges for importing motor vehicles is about to change. Here's an article from the Cyprus Mail dated 5th December:

*The cabinet on Wednesday approved amendments to the law on motor vehicles, which abolish consumption taxes across the board and introduces an emission-based road tax for passenger vehicles and light vans.

The changes concern vehicles registered in the Republic after the law comes into force at the beginning of 2019.

The changes will see a rise in the road tax of passenger vehicles with high CO2 emissions and a rise in the road tax of newly registered passenger vehicles and vans according to their age.

According to the bill, road tax for those two vehicle categories will take into consideration the combined cycle CO2 emissions – euros per gramme per kilometre.

For 120 gr/km the tax will €0.50 per gr/km, or €60; between 120 and 150, €3; 150 to 180, €6; over 180, €12.
Annual road tax cannot exceed €1,500.

On top of this, road tax charged on used vehicles imported after the law comes into force will also include additional charges based on their age.

No charges will be imposed on used cars, petrol or diesel, up to one-year-old; between one and two, zero for petrol and €100 for diesel; two to three, €50 for petrol and €200 for diesel; three to four €100 and €300; four to five, €250 and €500; five to eight, €500 to €1,000; eight to 10, €750 and €1,500; over 10, €1,000 and €2,000.*

You'll need to do your homework to see if importing a car is still worthwhile.

Regards,


----------

